# anthropological study of recreational fishing in SW Florida



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

Questions the further in I got were not black and white enough, or had too distinctly different parts to feel good about giving one hard answer. eg.

"Species of animals have intrinsic aesthetic and spiritual value, even if they are not of any use to humans. Agree: Disagree"

"The environmental issues in the CHES are largely the result of human development, which individual fishers don't have any control of. Agree: Disagree"

I realise from having to design psych class studies the point of a research study may not have anything to do with specific questions. Gotta love the soft sciences. ✌


----------



## maxvano (Nov 9, 2021)

Littlefish said:


> Questions the further in I got were not black and white enough, or had too distinctly different parts to feel good about giving one hard answer. eg.
> 
> "Species of animals have intrinsic aesthetic and spiritual value, even if they are not of any use to humans. Agree: Disagree"
> 
> ...


Good feedback. A few of the agree/disagree items were adapted from other studies, and admittedly not perfect. The forced binary choice amid grey areas is to some degree intentional. The survey is one of three sources of data (also semi-structured interviews and participant observation), so the nuances will be addressed through triangulation of all three types of data. In other words, soft sciences gobbeldygook.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

maxvano said:


> Hi all, new group member here. I’m a grad student/researcher at the University of Florida who studies recreational fishing in the sunshine state. For the past 9 months I’ve been living in Punta Gorda while studying recreational fishing in SW Florida (especially the Charlotte Harbor/Boca Grande/Pine Island Sound/Matlacha Pass area), trying to understand the variety of ways people approach fishing, the local fishing culture, and anglers’ views on the environment they fish in. I’ve been lucky enough to spend much of my time either fishing or talking about fishing and have developed a brief survey as part of my study. The survey is completely anonymous and takes about 15 minutes to complete. If any of you are interested in taking it, you can access it here:
> 
> https://ufl.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_1G1cOfGTRdnwTA2
> 
> Happy to answer any questions about the survey or my research in general that y'all may have. Thanks folks!


Great survey! I hope that all MS members at least check it out!


----------



## maxvano (Nov 9, 2021)

The Fin said:


> Great survey! I hope that all MS members at least check it out!


Thanks! I appreciate you taking the time to fill it out.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

This question could use some clarification. Are you intending on keeping it or not?

"It is wrong to lift a big fish up onto a pier without using a landing net."


----------



## maxvano (Nov 9, 2021)

Jason M said:


> This question could use some clarification. Are you intending on keeping it or not?
> 
> "It is wrong to lift a big fish up onto a pier without using a landing net."


Damn, good point. I was assuming not when I wrote it, but you're right that it's not clear. Enough people have taken it that it's too late to change now, so I may end up scrapping that one from the final analysis. I do honestly appreciate you pointing it out.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

maxvano said:


> Damn, good point. I was assuming not when I wrote it, but you're right that it's not clear. Enough people have taken it that it's too late to change now, so I may end up scrapping that one from the final analysis. I do honestly appreciate you pointing it out.


I didn’t have an issue with the statements as written.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Interesting questions, now ya gotta share the results!


----------



## maxvano (Nov 9, 2021)

The Fin said:


> I didn’t have an issue with the statements as written.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## maxvano (Nov 9, 2021)

Drifter said:


> Interesting questions, now ya gotta share the results!


I definitely will! It may take me some months to compile everything and get it into presentable form, but I will share the results in this forum.


----------



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice survey. Can't wait to see the results, as well.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

maxvano said:


> Damn, good point. I was assuming not when I wrote it, but you're right that it's not clear. Enough people have taken it that it's too late to change now, so I may end up scrapping that one from the final analysis. I do honestly appreciate you pointing it out.


Your going to have some interesting responses for sure.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

maxvano said:


> I definitely will! It may take me some months to compile everything and get it into presentable form, but I will share the results in this forum.


How many responses are you anticipating?


----------



## maxvano (Nov 9, 2021)

Drifter said:


> How many responses are you anticipating?


Somewhere from 60 to 100, hopefully closer to 100 (or more if possible). In addition to posting here and to a few facebook groups, I've mainly been recruiting participants out and about at public fishing piers, beaches, boat launches, etc. It's unlikely that my sample will be truly representative of the SWFL fishing population as a whole, but I'm hoping to capture enough variation to make some interesting comparisons. Before the survey I also conducted about 50 semi-structured interviews and at least as many informal interviews/conversations. It's definitely going to take some work to make sense of it all.


----------

